# Epson 1400 ICC Profile Sublimation Printing



## k1234williams (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello, I'm a Marketing high school teacher, not running a business so my knowledge on production is limited. We inherited the Epson 1400 sublimation ink printer. We have purchased refillable inks from inkxpro.com (not sawgrass - schools are on a budget). Most of our products have come out okay, students and myself are not picky about absolute color matching. However, one student has a clipart image (clipart, not a photograph) of a soccer player. The skin tone of this image prints with a blue, green, gray color and when we press it on 100% polyester, the skin color comes out fluorescent green - WHAT? 

We understand the chemistry of sublimation that the printed image will change color when the gasses are released during the heat press process. 

I've downloaded the PowerDriver from sawgrass and followed the Adobe Photoshop settings provided by Sawgrass for color corrections. Still, no changes. All heads in the printer have been cleaned and the Epson clean head print is perfect. What are we missing? Thank you for any support.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

k1234williams said:


> Hello, I'm a Marketing high school teacher, not running a business so my knowledge on production is limited. We inherited the Epson 1400 sublimation ink printer. We have purchased refillable inks from inkxpro.com (not sawgrass - schools are on a budget). Most of our products have come out okay, students and myself are not picky about absolute color matching. However, one student has a clipart image (clipart, not a photograph) of a soccer player. The skin tone of this image prints with a blue, green, gray color and when we press it on 100% polyester, the skin color comes out fluorescent green - WHAT?
> 
> We understand the chemistry of sublimation that the printed image will change color when the gasses are released during the heat press process.
> 
> I've downloaded the PowerDriver from sawgrass and followed the Adobe Photoshop settings provided by Sawgrass for color corrections. Still, no changes. All heads in the printer have been cleaned and the Epson clean head print is perfect. What are we missing? Thank you for any support.



In a nutshell, what your missing is the profiles for the inkxpro inks your using. I understand your position but you get what you pay for. With sublimation there are a lot of no name inks out there that are total crap. See if they can provide you a profile to use and let us know how it works.


----------



## Challenger74 (Apr 3, 2016)

I use inkxpro ink with my Epson 1430. I've had a pretty good experience using that ink. You can download the icc profile from the website. The link is under the description section of the ink you're buying.


----------

